# Love is....



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Love is taking your daughter to a nature preserve and sitting quietly so she can practice drawing birds....


Your turn.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Love is out of my reach.

Your turn.


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Love is it all for me.


----------



## IrisBlu (Jan 4, 2011)

Love is letting go.


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

Love is giving unconditionally.

To love one is to love them unconditionally.​


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Love is sacrificing your happiness for another's.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## OrangeCounty (Jul 30, 2010)

Love is a drug.


----------



## Pachacutie (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

Love is the hardest thing to learn and do well, but the most fulfilling for all the people.


----------



## Dancnonthestars (Dec 27, 2010)

Love is the most powerfull thing I know. Love is what can cure a broken heart...


----------



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

Love never ends...it is the strongest emotion there is.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Love is courage, strength, empathy, compassion, resilience and unconditional giving. Love is immune to struggles, distance, death and destruction. Anything less falls short.


----------



## temporary_member (Jan 18, 2011)

Love is deceitful.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

*Love is sharing. 
Sharing is caring.
Therefore, love is caring.​*
Simple and deductive, but really very true.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

...a battlefield.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

I would agree that a relationship might be a battlefield but Love??

Pink... always cheeky


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Pink: Love is a battlefield. We are young. Heartache to heartache we stand, no promises no demands.

On a serious note, love is a battlefield. There is so much to be overcome when in love


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Love is when it stops being all about you.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Love is insurmountable and elusive in conduction of comprehension..yet great and everlasting in the prowess of endeavor,it is the force that grants me a _hope_ and _chance_ to support and care deeply for my bretheren and their condition...
It is the paradox that deprives me of lasting personal union yet permits me a union with the whole of my people...Love is my essence,my principle and foundation,that ultimately i seek to express unrestrictedly in all of it's wonder to the persons of this world..within a creation of my own.


----------



## InevitablyKriss (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Love knows no boundaries.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

InevitablyKriss said:


> YouTube - Moulin Rouge - Elephant Love Medley


I had posted this video last night then took it down. I wanted to remain "cheeky". 


Love is being stabbed in your heart by your child only turn around later and forgive them. It's melting at the words "I love you mommy" or "I miss you mommy".


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Love plays hard to get - you seek it and it turns up in another form every time


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Love is the ultimate proof of the inherent good of humanity.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

It's the best drug ever, then.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

That, my friend, is not love. 
Love is much better!
Digger Blue


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> Love is courage, strength, empathy, compassion, resilience and unconditional giving. Love is immune to struggles, distance, death and destruction. Anything less falls short.





avalanche183 said:


> Love is giving unconditionally.
> 
> To love one is to love them unconditionally.​


Brave INFJs, I was hesitant to post and use the U-word, unconditional. But you both have written such beautiful responses there is little I can add. 

I can only estimate, I don't think I've experienced grand love yet. Love can be simply feeling free and secure to share thoughts, feelings, with another knowing that your presence is appreciated, and not feeling uncomfortable or having to hide true self. Love is a feeling that is beyond words


----------



## Collossus (Dec 14, 2009)

Love is everything that is. Fear is not understanding this in its entire meaning.


----------



## s0n1c800m (Dec 6, 2010)

Digger Blue said:


> That, my friend, is not love.
> Love is much better!
> Digger Blue


What is not love, dear?

Love is indefinable and indescribable to me, so I can do nothing but tell you of its everyday manifestation within my existence. 

I thought love was the air I breathe, and I drowned with longing when it was not in my lungs.
I thought love was the sun, and it burned me as I threw myself before it in worship.
I thought love was water, and I poured my soul till emptied upon a broken vessel.
Now I see that love is, was, and will be. Love is enough.

Don't you see it's a trick question?

The answer is simple:

Love is.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Love is surprisingly easy...


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

It is isn't it. :tongue:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Love is the arms of a child around your neck saying
" I love you mommy "


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

Love is... Willing sacrifice.
Love is... When your world revolves around someone else.
Love is... Romance of the soul.
Love is........ Love.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Love is the reaction of pheromones between two people that produces Oxytocin and Dopamine, resulting in a euphoric feeling from physical closeness and contact. After a year or two the body will becoming immune to the effects of these chemicals, and unless an intellectual and emotional connection is made the two will fall out of love.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Dear Hziegel,
You have described not love, but the window for love to start. When people are young, their brains are still developing. You date someone, and both your brains are awash with Oxytocin and Dopamine, and you date and enjoy the good times and your circuits between your brain and the outside world are flooded with all of the sensations that are going on. Your brain builds more neurons and whatever infrastructure based on what is being used. Things that get used, get more attention, things that don't get set on the long term road to the warehouse. Eventually, if they are not summoned, they just get lost and discarded, just as in industry. 

Survival and propagation of the species are the two biggest agendas on the calendar at this point. That they quibble for top priority is in evidence when jokes about doing it on top of the refrigerator come up. 

Patterns of behavior become familiar, and successful ways of interaction with these patterns of behavior become noted and emblazoned in our minds and in our circuitry. Keep in mind, however, that there are memories being made and recorded. 

A young person has nothing but dreams and a future. 
A middle aged person has the moment.
An old person has the past. 

Love for the young is sharing the dreams and making commitments.
Love for the middle age is both the memories, the present, and the commitments (including the commitments involved in rearing and successfully launching the offspring).
Love for the old folks is the memories, and being together as the bodies peel away from our souls. 
I probably left out a few things. There is a lot to be said about dealing with the shortcomings of one's mate, sharing the pain and sorrow of a loved one, getting to know and love the other's family. I will also note that you miss out by being either a doormat or insistent on having things your own way. Lean to fight fair. Learn to fight to clear the air and to communicate. Do not fight to win, as one will lose. 
Good Luck
Digger Blue
:wink:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Digger Blue said:


> Dear Hziegel,
> You have described not love, but the window for love to start. When people are young, their brains are still developing. You date someone, and both your brains are awash with Oxytocin and Dopamine, and you date and enjoy the good times and your circuits between your brain and the outside world are flooded with all of the sensations that are going on. Your brain builds more neurons and whatever infrastructure based on what is being used. Things that get used, get more attention, things that don't get set on the long term road to the warehouse. Eventually, if they are not summoned, they just get lost and discarded, just as in industry.
> 
> Survival and propagation of the species are the two biggest agendas on the calendar at this point. That they quibble for top priority is in evidence when jokes about doing it on top of the refrigerator come up.
> ...


It was kind of a joke... :crazy: I knew everyone would say something along those lines so I felt like shedding a bit of light on the background information. I'm actually deeply in love and have been with this person for over two years.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Sacrificial giving always deserves noting. 
Well Done, Monkey Fritz.
Digger Blue


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

darksoul said:


> Love is what makes life bearable, I think.


or unbearable, hahaha


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

My canceled date from 2 weeks ago is love postponed until tonight. The fucker.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Love is being content to lay on the bed, nestled quietly into your SO's chest while you both watch TV together. 

It happened that Big Bang Theory and Mentalist were both on so we had tv shows in common last night. Ok, maybe not so quiet while watching Sheldon do his quirky stuff. lol.


----------



## jezroue (Feb 5, 2011)

JUST A TRIANGLE

Triangular theory of love - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

love is patient, love is kind, love is humble all of the time, not easily angered, enduring tests, so never forget- love is the more excellent way.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Love is a whisper, so I would talk softly to you. 
Love is a dish, so I would serve it to you on a platter. 
Love is beauty, so I would show it to you with a mirror. 
Love is a bond, so I would stick with you forever.
Love is blind, so I would close my eyes with you. 
Love is a song, so I would sing with you. 
Love is a game, so I would play with you. 
Love is a road, so I would walk with you. 
Love is a bird, so I would fly away with you. 
Love is my words, so I will tell them to you. 
Love is time, so I would wait for you. 
Love is water so I would tread it with you. 
Love is a mask, so I would wear it with you. 
Love is passion, so I would fulfill it with you. 
Love is a treat, so I would share it with you. 
Love is bold, so I would share my strength with yours. 
Love is a sacrifice, so I would give everything for you. 
Love is a journey, so I would travel it with you. 
Love is a word, that I can say with you.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Love is something I hope to find one day.


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> Love is something I hope to find one day.


to say this is to say you admit love is worth having. It would be good to know how to define the thing you seek for some day, for it comes suddenly, and it would be sad to label infatuation as love


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

Love is the cousin and enemy of infatuation.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Love is a commercial story to make money.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> Love is a commercial story to make money.


lol that was refreshing


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I know the difference between infatuation and love, I am a mother, I know what *love* feels like, but it would be nice to feel that from another person, other than my child. I could be asking too much though...


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I know the difference between infatuation and love, I am a mother, I know what *love* feels like, but it would be nice to feel that from another person, other than my child. I could be asking too much though...


no, you are asking for a human right that God ordained, hope you find it:wink:


----------



## subxer0 (Sep 30, 2010)

love is oxytocin :tongue:


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Love is a false diagnosis from chemical reaction to drive a human to impress another human to coitus and probable relationship.
Also Love is a tool for emotional blackmail.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

What Is Love?
Oh baby don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me, no more.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Erudis said:


> What Is Love?
> Oh baby don't hurt me
> Don't hurt me, no more.


That's so corny that I LOL when I read it! :laughing:


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

Love is confusing when you think something that is not love is love.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

nallyha said:


> no, you are asking for a human right that God ordained, hope you find it:wink:


God yes. roud: And this, from an atheist.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I know the difference between infatuation and love, I am a mother, I know what *love* feels like, but it would be nice to feel that from another person, other than my child. I could be asking too much though...


They say Love finds you.
They also say Love is blind.

So it's no wonder it takes a while to find us sometimes. :wink:


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

Love is an unattainable
Here's some music to accompany the thought


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Love is attainable. I've touched it, it's real. It was so fleeting, but I'd never trade what little I had.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

Monkey Fritz said:


> They say Love finds you.
> They also say Love is blind.
> 
> So it's no wonder it takes a while to find us sometimes. :wink:


Sometimes the love just simply thinks it found you but actually was ringing the wrong doorbell.


----------



## caffeine_buff (Feb 20, 2011)

... a freeing emotion.

(ideally at least)

it should make you feel freer, bolder, and give you a safe space within which to push your boundaries and experiment and grow as a person.


----------



## transcendMe (Aug 5, 2010)

"Love is anterior to life,
Posterior to death,
Initial of creation, and
The exponent of breath."

-Emily Dickinson


----------



## xxjamaleexx (Feb 5, 2011)

Love is another four letter word that shouldn't be said unless your really angry... Wait thats not right is it?


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Love is doing something for someone which helps them but has no gain for you. Agape love. 
Love is a verb, while words can be nice, actions prove those words to be true.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Love is a cozy warm blanket, cold milk and cupcakes.


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

Love is mac 'n' cheese.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Love is comforting my six year this weekend when she wanted to sit on my lap and sneeze into my face.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol. ^^^ Love is holding them while they have a 102 degree fever and vomiting. 

Love is letting them sleep in your bed when they come crying to you with chicken pox even though you've never had chicken pox. 

Love is fighting for them in court even when they've told you they hate you.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Love is seeing every variance as part of a perfect whole.


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Love is a shameless bump to keep my thread alive.


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

SUICIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Love is two decades dead, then alive again for three and a half minutes, when you hear the song you danced to together at age 15.


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Love is mutual understanding.


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

Love just is.


----------



## Kikilith (Apr 15, 2011)

Love is everything, love is everywhere. 

Love is in the eyes of a puppy, love is in the bond between friends, love is in the beauty of nature, love is in the laughter of a child, love is in the tight embrace of two lovers, love is in granpa's hand holding yours, love is in the smile of a mother. Love manifests itself in multiple forms and in many ways, but it is always there.

Love is all around us and sometimes we don't even realize it.


----------



## abster (Feb 9, 2011)

Love does not always mean doing nice things for someone, it can also mean being frank, truthful and brutally honest to help the person realize the mistakes they have made to help him or her overcome that.
LOVE can be tough love.

Love is forgiveness, it doesnt always mean when someone cheats on you or betray you, you just get back together or become friends again.
It means moving on and creating a better life for yourself and allowing the other person to grow up and learn from their mistakes.
LOVE can be self love. The greatest gift you give yourself.

Love is giving and not expecting anything in return BUT also allowing other people in your life to be LOVED and feel loved.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Love is just a word, words are just letter combinations, it's the context that means anything.


----------



## Doback (Mar 22, 2011)

Loving is doing...

In other news.....

True love is hard to find. Sometimes you think you have true love, then you catch the early flight home from San Diego and a couple of nude people jump out of your bathroom blindfolded like a goddamn magic show ready to double team your girlfriend....


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Shameless bump.... :tongue:


----------



## Citruss (Mar 25, 2011)

*Love is....*

To me, love is like picking flowers and giving them to someone.
Such act isn't a necessity in life per se: it doesn't put roof over one's head or pays the bills. Yet, that intent( of "picking flowers for another" )becomes a motor for life itself. 

I came across this song in Spanish some years ago. I'm not good at understanding Spanish, but the opening line to the song, I was able to understand and therefore, understood instantly what the whole song was about.

*Dos Gardenias*

Two Gardenias for you 
With them I'd like to say 
I want you, I love you, my life (my livelihood) 
Give them all of your attention 
Because they are your heart and mine. 

Two gardenias for you 
which will hold all of the warmth of a kiss 
the ones I gave to you 
and which will never meet 
the warmth of another desire. 

At your side they will live and speak to you 
Like when you are with me 
And until you believe 
That they tell you I want you 

But if one late afternoon 
The Gardenias of my love die 
It's because they'd guessed 
That your love has shriveled 
because there exists another desire. 

Two Gardenias... for you.


----------



## Alexz (Mar 2, 2011)

Love, its who you know.
-Corgan/Pumpkins


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

Love is the highest form of responsability.


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

...it's when you want to give and give, and expect nothing in return.
Loving is a process, unstoppable energy. And we gotta give it away, all that we have inside of us. Share it with the world, because it's not something for us to keep. I guess love just dies, when it's trapped for too long inside of us and then we become...empty and full of crap.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

-a heavy rush of dopamine 
-something that can be analyzed and not just felt
-a sickness that affects a person physically and mentally
-a tool used to manipulate people in unhealthy relationships
-a useful feeling for healthy relationships
-something that grows between two people with a close freindship


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

Love is... experiencing butterflies as you reach for their embrace. Their warmth against yours. The rhythm of their soul against your chest. The feeling of never being close enough... the yearning to merge completely and be one.


----------



## Katya00 (Apr 25, 2011)

Love is...

Telling the person you love to let go, to die, allowing their suffering to end and yours to only truly begin. 

Most of this stuff is a bit too flowery for me, but I lost someone I loved very much so this is the only thing at this point that rings true for me.


----------



## 69waystolove (Jun 5, 2011)

Love is a battlefield...


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

69waystolove said:


> Love is a battlefield...


Woooo Pat Benatar!


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Love is common and cheap and for many short lived and lacking substance.

Any wanker can "love"

But hate-- the intensity , the purity and the longevity of it, hate is a very special feeling.

I'm talking true hate --the one that envelops you whole,fills you with determination and strength, not the cheap, short lived anger or dislike the status quo propagates.


----------



## infjmom (Apr 2, 2011)

Romascu said:


> Love is common and cheap and for many short lived and lacking substance.
> 
> Any wanker can "love"
> 
> ...


Yikes...Jesus love you...have a better day


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Love is to be fully accepting of eachother.

@Romascu, that's kinda disturbing(ly sarcastic?)


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

shadowofambivalence said:


> -something that can be analyzed and not just felt


The question is not can you, it's should you?

Once we know too much about it, we can manipulate it. Is that really the right thing to do? Shouldn't it be one's own choice to fall in love?


----------



## infjmom (Apr 2, 2011)

Torai said:


> The question is not can you, it's should you?
> 
> Once we know too much about it, we can manipulate it. Is that really the right thing to do? Shouldn't it be one's own choice to fall in love?


I will be interested in any replies to this question. I never felt I had a choice! And for someone who likes to control things, it's annoying to "fall in love"!! :angry:

They call it, "falling" in love, because you don't plan to fall...it just happens as you walk thru life. We do have a choice as to how it's expressed, within boundaries.
We also can choose to LOVE, even if we haven't fallen, or have any desire to be loving. 
imho


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Romascu said:


> Love is common and cheap and for many short lived and lacking substance.
> 
> Any wanker can "love"
> 
> ...


Trolling much?


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Trolling much?


 Nope, just having my say.

And to contribute to the topic:

I do hold love in my heart, deep love, to Sweden and Norway and the people and the culture.

And Scotland and Holland.


----------



## 69waystolove (Jun 5, 2011)

Love is the slowest form of suicide


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Romascu said:


> Nope, just having my say.
> 
> And to contribute to the topic:
> 
> ...


Wonder if that feeling is mutual.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Holland and Sweden get off to thinking about Romascu every damn day and night.

Scotland and Norway got better things to do..


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> Holland and Sweden get off to thinking about Romascu every damn day and night.
> 
> Scotland and Norway got better things to do..


Yeah, I was reading some posts by Holland and Sweden on some other forum and they said they're fueled by hate and masturbation. And sometimes hate-sturbation, which is really hateful masturbation. It takes a toll on the genitals.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Yeah, I was reading some posts by Holland and Sweden on some other forum and they said they're fueled by hate and masturbation. And sometimes hate-sturbation, which is really hateful masturbation. It takes a toll on the genitals.


Oh yeah, they were sayin' their labias turn purple and that's why they grow gardens down there too.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

Torai said:


> The question is not can you, it's should you?
> 
> Once we know too much about it, we can manipulate it. Is that really the right thing to do? Shouldn't it be one's own choice to fall in love?


I guess what i meant was anylizing how the feeling effects you mentaly and physically and asking yourself if you can really love the person you fell in love with by getting to know them, and thinking about how you would match up with them and if the relationship will work


----------



## waterviolet (Apr 28, 2010)

Biting your tongue when you know speaking up isn't worth wading through any level of negativity in order to prove a point. Which - in the end, who really cares about the point you would be trying to prove?!? Instead, take one for the team.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

waterviolet said:


> Biting your tongue when you know speaking up isn't worth wading through any level of negativity in order to prove a point. Which - in the end, who really cares about the point you would be trying to prove?!? Instead, take one for the team.


Love is knowing you can say whatever you're thinking and feeling, and know that while your words may be judged, you will not.


----------



## Heather White Karnas (Mar 23, 2011)

Stephen said:


> Love is knowing you can say whatever you're thinking and feeling, and know that while your words may be judged, you will not.


well said...............


----------



## Mariz (Jun 15, 2011)

Love is the death of selfishness.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Love is a competition between two people. The objective: Who can make the other happiest.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

waterviolet said:


> Biting your tongue when you know speaking up isn't worth wading through any level of negativity in order to prove a point. Which - in the end, who really cares about the point you would be trying to prove?!? Instead, take one for the team.



Nice Insight, Waterviolet!
Digger Blue


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Love is possible for everyone.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

So close, so close. Do not slip, I got this...


----------



## Pr0verbs (Mar 2, 2012)

Love is patient.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Neither patient, nor kind.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

When illusion is shattered by disillusionment, if you have anything left there. That is the residue of love. How you'll feel about that residue though... well, only you know.


----------



## Type B (Nov 9, 2011)

waterviolet said:


> Biting your tongue when you know speaking up isn't worth wading through any level of negativity in order to prove a point. Which - in the end, who really cares about the point you would be trying to prove?!? Instead, take one for the team.


Excellent!


----------



## JoeChip (Feb 28, 2012)

Love is.. stuck in my shoe as I stepped in it. Anyone got a popsicle stick so I can get it out of the waffle of my shoe?


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

gahh, pain! it does tear apart. silently, or with a blast! ahh, passion will burn you alive!
I mean, it's all good. Only try not to become numb...that's worst!


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

unico said:


> Love is possible for everyone.


So is becoming a millionaire.. theoretically.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

Love is kissing his spots. :blushed:


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

the most complicated emotion ever and the only thing it has in common with hate is passion


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Unconditional dedication to sharing your twisted soul with that of another, through all the joy and all the pain somehow individually becomming more human.


----------



## TheCrucible (Jul 23, 2011)

Love is to cherish an admire...while you can..


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Love is dancing neurotransmitters.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Love is the greatest example of "easier said than done" that I've ever seen


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

shadowofambivalence said:


> the most complicated emotion ever and the only thing it has in common with hate is passion


yep, yep, yep


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

The same 3 words flying through both of your heads, without anybody having to say it. The connected feeling of infinite happiness that consumes your being when they're around <3


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

... is an Alannah Myles song that my father overplays.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

...is the easiest way to get thanks on your post.


----------



## Evgenia (May 2, 2010)

Love can me many different things.

One of them is when you see somebody and you realise you two melted together would be the most amazing person ever


----------



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Love is a strange combination of emotions and feelings which may make you want to worship them one minute and have them publicly flogged the next.


----------

